# 5 month pee on me & her bed



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

Missy is now 5 months we have only just started leaving her on her own, we leave her with food in ball to keep her entertaind and no longer than an hr as know its new to her, she is fine when left with my parents.

I've read that dogs don't pee to be spitful but Sat we left her when we came in took her straigh out. 
Was a few hrs later but she came and pee'd on me? she has never done this before. She has started to pee on the carpet which is unusual for her as she lets us know when she wants to go out.

I also bought her a new basket today as she shreaded her old one, I sprayed it with adaptil to help, she then started to run round and go mad at the basket when I looked she had wee'd in it?

What could be the reason for this please?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

You are quite right that dogs don't do anything to be spiteful. 

If she has gone hugely backwards in her housetraining and is peeing more frequently it might be that she has a urine infection so I would be getting her checked out for that. 

Otherwise it could just be a change of routine has upset her slightly so go back to taking her out frequently to give her the chance to be clean. I guess with the new bed with the rest of her behaving oddly with it I wonder if there was a scent on it already or of she did not like the adaptil spray?


----------

